# apparaître, disparaître - auxiliaire être / avoir



## pieanne

Bonjour!

Je viens de vérifier, les deux verbes se conjuguent avec "avoir".
Déjà je me pose une question: ils ne sont pas transitifs, alors comment cela se fait-il?

Si je me demande comment je les utiliserais, je dirais:
"Elle a disparu": OK
"Elle est disparue": ??? (ici, je pense que "disparue" a la valeur d'un adj. attribut)
"Elle a apparu": OK, mais pas très fréquent
"Elle est apparue": OK (et là, ce n'est pas un adj.)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il se pencher sur le problème et m'éclairer?

Merci!


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour


Personnellement je dirais:
"Elle a disparu": OK  
"Elle est disparue": ??? (ici, je pense que "disparue" a la valeur d'un adj. attribut)  
(cf sites suivants : http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/dictionnaires.asp?Action=3&param=disparaitre&che=1, www.bescherelle.com)
Comme ces sites sont plutôt fiables et reconnus, je dirais que c'est la "bonne" conjugaison.

"Elle a apparu":  , mais bizarre même si c'est correct grammaticalement  
"Elle est apparue": OK (et là, ce n'est pas un adj.)   

J'espère que ça vous aide


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Je n´ai jamais entendu "Elle est disparu" sinon" Elle est portée disparue"

Au revoir


----------



## pieanne

Quelle est alors la différence entre "elle est apparue" et "elle a apparu"?

Et pourquoi "avoir" avec in verbe intransitif?


----------



## mickaël

Avec *être* on insiste sur l'état alors qu'avec *avoir* on insiste plus sur l'action. 
Mais on en réalité on utilise quasiment jamais avoir...

Oops, je n'ai pas entièrement répondu à tes questions. 
Apparaître peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ parce qu'il peut par moment être employé de façon transitive. 

Regarde l'encadré de cette page : 
http://grammaire.reverso.net/1_1_15_Avoir_ou_etre_aux_temps_composes.shtml


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Si je puis me permettre :
Le participe passé, comme son nom l'indique, participe des verbes et des adjectifs :
Dans "La chèvre est attachée", on peut considérer soit "est attachée" comme le verbe attacher au présent de l'indicatif à la forme passive, soit "attachée" comme l'adjectif "attaché" attribut du sujet "la chèvre".
La forme passive ne peut correspondre qu'à un verbe transitif mis à la forme passive
"pierre attache la chèvre" : "la chèvre est attachée par Pierre"

Apparaître et disparaître ne sont pas des verbes transitifs, et ne peuvent 
donc pas être mis à la forme passive. Donc, dans tous les cas, "apparu" ou "disparu" avec le verbe être ne peuvent être que des adjectifs.

Quant à "elle a apparu" et "elle a disparu", ce sont des passés composés. Il n'y a rien à voir avec les verbes transitifs ou non.
"marcher" est intransitif, et 'j'ai marché" est son passé composé.
"chanter" est transitif et "j'ai chanté" est son passé composé.


----------



## mickaël

Salut Carnesecchi, 



			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Quant à "elle a apparu" et "elle a disparu", ce sont des passés composés. Il n'y a rien à voir avec les verbes transitifs ou non.
> "marcher" est intransitif, et 'j'ai marché" est son passé composé.
> "chanter" est transitif et "j'ai chanté" est son passé composé.


 
En fait ce sont tous les verbes *transitifs non pronominaux* qui se conjuguent avec _avoir._ 
Pour les *intransitifs*, il y a des exceptions, certains peuvent se conjuguer avec _être,_ mais la plupart se conjuguent également avec _avoir_. 

C'est du moins ce qui est dit dans ce lien :
http://grammaire.reverso.net/1_1_15_Avoir_ou_etre_aux_temps_composes.shtml


----------



## geve

[…] Cela n'éclaircit pas le mystère du "elle est apparue"... Ah, j'ai trouvé ça sur le TLFi :


> Rem. *Apparaître peut se conjuguer avec avoir ou être, mais être l'emporte nettement, surtout à l'époque contemporaine, en particulier pour des raisons d'euphonie* (hiatus au passé composé : _a apparu_). Certains écrivains emploient simultanément les deux auxiliaires, _avoir_ indiquant l'action, _être_ l'état résultant de l'action :
> 
> 9. Si la tige des primates avait été sectionnée à sa base par quelque accident géologique, la conscience réfléchie n'aurait jamais apparu sur la terre. Il est possible d'ailleurs que, dans le cours des siècles, certaines lignées organiques aient été éliminées, qui eussent donné naissance à des formes plus accomplies que la nôtre. Quoi qu'il en soit, l'homme est apparu.
> J. ROSTAND, _La Vie et ses problèmes_, 1939, p. 202


----------



## LV4-26

_Elle est disparue _ne me gêne pas, au contraire, même si je sais que ce n'est pas correct pour les grammairiens. Peut-être parce que j'apparente ces deux verbes à des verbes de mouvement. (comme elle est allée, elle est montée...). Et, en plus, je trouve que cela sonne bien. Licence poétique? 

Bon, d'accord, ne me hurlez pas dessus.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Je maintiens que puisque, selon les règles d'aujourd'hui, "apparaître" et "disparaître" sont instransitifs et que le passé composé actuel est "elle a apparu" et "elle a disparu", dans "elle est apparue" "elle est disparue", il s'agit des participes passés employés comme adjectifs.

Mais, ça, c'est un détail parce que, comme il apparaît que nous avons de moins en moins tendance à former le passé composé d'apparaître avec l'auxiliaire "avoir" au profit de "être", je soupçonne que, un jour ou l'autre, la règle sera changée, qu'apparaître formera officiellement ses temps du passé avec l'auxiliaire être et que la forme actuelle deviendra désuète. Dans 10 ans ? A moins que ce ne soit déjà en cours ! L'histoire du français est toujours en marche, et c'est très bien!

Suite aux échanges qui suivent, j'ai corrigé mon message pour le rendre plus compréhensible (enfin, j'espère)


----------



## geve

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord, ne me hurlez pas dessus.


Et pourquoi on te hurlerait dessus ? D'abord, ce n'est pas notre genre  Et puis surtout, c'est un peu comme ça que j'interprète ce que dit le TLFi : "_avoir_ indiquant l'action, _être_ l'état résultant de l'action". _Elle a disparu hier... Elle est disparue depuis 15 jours... Elle est portée disparue... _Bon, je dois tout de même reconnaître que je ne prononcerais pas naturellement la phrase n°2.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour 

Je viens d'entendre dans un film : La princesse a disparu
Je veux savoir si on peut dire aussi : la princesse est disparue ?

Dans cet exemple la signification est la même chose je suppose !?

Merci en avance
Iman


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Les deux phrases sont correctes mais il y a de petites nuances au niveau du sens.
"La princesse a disparu" => le verbe est au passé composé et exprime une action, une circonstance active ou subie, c'est-à-dire qu'elle a choisi de disparaitre ou qu'on l'a forcée à disparaitre.
"La princesse est disparue" => le verbe est au participe passé et joue le rôle d'un attribut du sujet, au même titre qu'un adjectif, comme le mot "belle" (La princesse est belle). Ce n'est plus l'action mais l'état de la personne qu'on veut montrer.

Parfois, nous avons des cas où le passé composé se confond avec l'utilisation du participe passé comme attribut du sujet :
"La princesse est morte" => passé composé de mourir ("elle est morte") et "état d'être morte".


----------



## la fée

C'est comme dans les exemples suivants:
Le film a commencé il y a vingt minutes.
Le film est commencé.

Dans la première phrase on veut souligner le moment où le film a exactement commencé; dans la seconde, ce qui nous intéresse, c'est plutôt le fait que le film soit déjà commencé.


----------



## pointvirgule

La passé composé de _disparaître _se construit avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_. La forme avec _être _est à la voix passive. 

Cependant, si je voyais _est disparu_ dans un texte, je le corrigerais pour _a disparu_, car cela ressemble trop à une faute de choix d'auxiliaire. Je ne peux penser à aucun contexte qui justifie d'employer _est disparu_ au lieu de _a disparu_.


----------



## proyoyo

Je suis aussi de cet avis. Mais la phrase en soi n'est pas incorrecte grammaticalement parlant, donc pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
dans la phrase suivante, est-ce qu'il faut employé l'auxiliaire *être* pour le verbe disparaître étant donné qu'à la fin de la phrase il y a "_maintenant_" ?

_Elle a vu hier soir les belles étoiles qui (sont disparues) maintenant._


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question mais la phrase suivante est possible :
_Elle a vu hier soir les belles étoiles maintenant disparues._
Ou _qui sont maintenant disparues._


----------



## SergueiL

Disparu a le sens de "cessé d'être visible" ou "cessé d'être vivant".
Dans le cas des étoiles, si la phrase évoque le fait que nous observons aujourd'hui la lumière d'étoiles disparues (mortes), les deux propositions de Lacuzon sont possibles.
Le contexte peut aussi être : elle a vu hier soir des étoiles qui *ont disparu* (à notre vue) car le jour s'est levé.
Dans ce contexte stellaire, "disparu" est à éviter car il prête à confusion (à moins que le quiproquo littéraire ne soit le but…)


----------



## CCeline

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir pourquoi le verbe apparaître peut se conjuguer avec avoir ou être, puisque ce verbe ne peut jamais avoir un objet direct. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, et comme tous les "verbes d'état" français, "apparaître" ne se conjugue qu'avec l'_auxiliaire_ être...


----------



## Marie3933

Certes, l'emploi prédominant aujourd'hui est avec l'auxiliaire "être". Toutefois...


> *Rem. *_Apparaître_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être,_ mais _être _l'emporte nettement, surtout à l'époque contemp., en partic. pour des raisons d'euphonie (hiatus au passé composé : _a apparu_). Certains écrivains emploient simultanément les deux auxil., _avoir_ indiquant l'action, _être_ l'état résultant de l'action :
> 9. Si la tige des primates avait été sectionnée à sa base par quelque accident géologique, la conscience réfléchie n'*aurait* jamais *apparu*   sur la terre. Il est possible d'ailleurs que, dans le cours des   siècles, certaines lignées organiques aient été éliminées, qui eussent   donné naissance à des formes plus accomplies que la nôtre. Quoi qu'il en   soit, l'homme *est apparu*. J. Rostand, _La Vie et ses problèmes,_ 1939, p. 202. TLFi





CCeline said:


> ...puisque ce verbe ne peut jamais avoir un objet direct.


Attention, Cceline ! la construction sans objet direct n'indique pas avec quel auxiliaire un verbe se conjugue :
_J'ai couru. J'ai marché. J'ai dormi. J'ai réfléchi à ta proposition...
Je suis tombé. Je suis né..._


----------



## CCeline

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses, je comprends maintenant.

Mais j'ai une autre question: le verbe disparaître est-il pareil? Parce qu'une fois j'avais écrit "il n'est pas surpris que je sois disparu aussi" et on m'a corrigé et on m'a dit qu'il fallait écrire "ait" au lieu de "sois". Est-ce que c'est correcte? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Non : "disparaître" n'est *pas* un _verbe d'état_.

Voici la liste de ces verbes, telle qu'elle est le plus souvent donnée :

_avoir l'air, demeurer, devenir, être, paraître, passer pour, rester, sembler_

D'autre part, pour que la phrase soit correct, il faut l'écrire :
"Il n'est pas surpris que j'_aie_ disparu aussi."

Ne pas confondre avec le substantif "disparu(e)" = une personne qui a disparu


----------



## Marie3933

_Disparaître_ se conjugue généralement avec "avoir": _elle a disparu_.

Mais parfois, on utilise l'auxiliaire "être" « pour indiquer l'état : _il est disparu depuis dix  ans._ » (Robert). Voir également TLFi, Rem. 1. Cette construction est jugée vieillie ou littéraire.

Snarkhunter : la classification en "verbes d'état" et "verbes d'action" n'intervient pas dans le choix de l'auxiliaire.


----------



## Aucune idée66

Bonjour

Une petite question d'ordre grammaticale.

Je suis en train de lire un texte qui parle de l'apparition de la Vierge à un Indien.

Dit-on: la vierge A / EST apparu(E) à Juan Diego? J'ai lu quelque part qu'il n'a y pas de différence. Puis-je choisir alors?

Je me rappelle mes cours de grammaire dans lesquels le prof a dit: action = avoir / résultat = être. (Moi, je choisirais 'avoir' dans ce contexte).

...


----------



## Mayoucha

Salut Aucune idée66,
*"la vierge est apparue à Juan Diego*".
  Il semble que ce verbe se conjugue aux temps passés avec les deux auxiliaires,  mais s'emploie surtout avec "l'auxiliaire être", plus rarement avec "avoir".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour.

Je dirais la conjugaison d'_apparaître_ avec _avoir_ très rare, voire réduite à des usages visant à attirer l'attention, c'est-à-dire à un tour d'auteur. Le TLF_i_ est moins catégorique :


> *Rem. *_Apparaître_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être,_ mais _être _l'emporte nettement, surtout à l'époque contemp., en partic. pour des raisons d'euphonie (hiatus au passé composé : _a apparu_). Certains écrivains emploient simultanément les deux auxil., _avoir_ indiquant l'action, _être_ l'état résultant de l'action : 9. Si la tige des primates avait été sectionnée à sa base par quelque accident géologique, la conscience réfléchie n'*aurait* jamais *apparu*  sur la terre. Il est possible d'ailleurs que, dans le cours des  siècles, certaines lignées organiques aient été éliminées, qui eussent  donné naissance à des formes plus accomplies que la nôtre. Quoi qu'il en  soit, l'homme *est apparu*. J. Rostand, _La Vie et ses problèmes,_ 1939, p. 202.


Juste au-dessus de cette remarque, le TLFi cite Renan 1890 conjuguant _apparaître_ avec _être_ avec pour sujet « l'humanité ou chaque race » et pour complément « sur la terre ».

Je pourrais dire pourtant qu'_une plante a apparu dans un jardin_, plutôt qu'_elle est apparue_, en voulant seulement parler du fait qu'elle a poussé, ce qui ne cadre pas vraiment avec la distinction entre action et résultat de l'action signalée par le TLF_i_.


----------



## Captain Lars

Bonjour autre fois,

J'ai lu que les verbes apparaître / disparaître se conjuguent avec _être_ ou avec _avoir_. Que diriez-vous, est-ce que c'est vrai? Utilisez-vous ces verbes avec être ou avec avoir? J'en donnerai un exemple:

Tout à coup, le chat est / a apparu dans la rue.
-> Une fois apparu dans la rue, il a vu la souris.

Tout à coup, il a / est disparu.
-> Une fois disparu, il fait ça et ça.

Est-ce que ces exemples sont grammaticalement correctes?

Cordialement


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Captain Lars.

J'utilise pour ma part toujours _être_ pour conjuguer aux temps composés_ apparaître_ et toujours, ou presque toujours, _avoir_ pour conjuguer _disparaître, _et c'est bien l'usage général indiqué en « remarque » par le TLF_i_. Toutefois, si vous utilisez dans une conversation _être_ à la place d'_avoir_ ou inversement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on le remarquera, et de toute façon ce ne serait donc pas une faute :


> _APPARAÎTRE
> Apparaître_ peut se conjuguer avec _avoir_ ou _être,_ mais _être _l'emporte nettement, surtout à l'époque contemporaine, en particulier pour des raisons d'euphonie (hiatus au passé composé : _a apparu_). Certains écrivains emploient simultanément les deux auxiliaires, _avoir_ indiquant l'action, _être_ l'état résultant de l'action : [...] Si la tige des primates avait été sectionnée à sa base par quelque accident géologique, la conscience réfléchie n'aurait jamais apparu sur la terre. Il est possible d'ailleurs que, dans le cours des siècles, certaines lignées organiques aient été éliminées, qui eussent donné naissance à des formes plus accomplies que la nôtre. Quoi qu'il en soit, l'homme est apparu. Jean Rostand, _La Vie et ses problèmes,_ 1939, p. 202.





> _DISPARAÎTRE_
> L'auxiliaire. utilisé dans la conjugaison de _disparaître_ est généralement _avoir_ ; on rencontre parfois l'auxiliaire _être_ employé pour insister sur l'état [...] ou même pour marquer l'action [...]


Pour se souvenir : _Quand la police est apparue, le voleur a disparu._ Dans une telle phrase on ne pourrait guère inverser entre _être_ et _avoir_.

La seule explication logique - s'il en est une - que je puisse proposer à cette curiosité de la langue française est qu'avec le sujet ou l'objet apparu, c'est l'état d'être apparu qui demeure dans l'esprit des locuteurs, alors qu'avec le sujet ou l'objet disparu, c'est l'action d'avoir disparu qui demeure.

Bien que le TLF_i_ cite un tel cas conjugué avec _avoir_, il me semble qu'on conjugue _disparaître_ plus facilement avec _être _pour évoquer le décès d'une personne ou sa disparition pendant une longue période : _Saint-Exupéry est disparu en mer le 31 juillet 1944, _par exemple.


----------



## Captain Lars

Merci bien pour ton réponse. Et dirais-tu que les exemples "une fois apparu dans la rue,..." et "une fois disparu,..." sont grammaticales?


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Je ne dirais pas pour un chat _une fois apparu dans la rue_, car cela donne l'impression que le chat raisonne ou applique un plan. Je dirais plutôt _à peine apparu dans la rue_.
2) Après u_ne fois disparu, _on s'attend à ce qu'on nous parle de la suite des événements dans la rue, et non plus du chat.


----------



## Roméo31

_Le Bon usage_ + l'Ac. confirment le TLFi :



> *Pour disparaître, l'Académie Française  cite en 2001 quinze ex. avec avoir et un seul avec être,* celui-ci illustrant le sens “ mourir ” : Elle a disparu prématurément. Il est aujourd’hui disparu. — *Les ex. de être sont devenus rares *: Lorsque la déclinaison à deux cas fut disparue (Brunot, Pensée, p. 246). — Ils sont disparus dans l’ombre contournant la maison (Anouilh, Scénario, p. 142). [Indication scénique.]





> *Pour apparaître,  l’Ac. constate depuis 1986 : “ S’emploie surtout avec l’auxiliaire être,* plus rarement avec avoir. ” Certains estiment qu’on dit toujours à la 3e pers. du sing. est apparu parce que a apparu serait cacophonique. Cette raison a pu jouer un rôle. Mais les auteurs n’y sont pas toujours sensibles : Tous vous n’êtes pas rassurés à l’égard du monsieur qui a apparu un beau matin dans la famille (Claudel, lettre, cit. [avec un sic désapprobateur] G. Antoine, P. Claudel, p. 142). — Enfin le soleil a apparu (Lacretelle, Âme cachée, p. 229). — C’est ici que le petit prince a apparu sur terre ( S. Exup., Petit prince, xxvii). H2—


----------



## Captain Lars

Donc _apparaître_ plutôt avec être, _disparaître_ avec avoir, sauf dans le sens de 'mourir'. J'entends que l'usage depend aussi de la manière comment le locuteur perçoit l'action. Merci beaucoup!

Que diriez-vous des propositions suivantes quant à la grammaticalité? Pourrait-on faire les constructions soulignées aussi dans les sens impliqués par les prédicats avec _avoir_?

>> Marc a disparu vers 9 heures. Disparu vers neuf heures, il est allé à la maison. <<

>> Ma grand-mère est disparue il y a quelques années. Une fois disparue, mon grand-père lui a suivi peu après. <<

>> Monique a apparu dans la fête. Apparue dans la fête, elle s'est mise à danser. <<

>> Jeanne est apparue dans la fête. Une fois apparue, elle s'est mise à boire. <<


----------



## Nanon

Aucune n'est acceptable, à mon sens.


> Marc a disparu vers 9 heures. Disparu vers neuf heures, il est allé à la maison.


Comment aurait-il pu aller quelque part puisqu'il a disparu ?



> Ma grand-mère est disparue il y a quelques années. Une fois disparue, mon grand-père lui a suivi peu après.


Anacoluthe. Je sais quelle est la construction recherchée... mais je ne l'utiliserais pas ! Suggestions : « Ma grand-mère est disparue il y a quelques années. Mon grand-père l'a suivie peu après » ou (plus "tiré par les cheveux") « Ma grand-mère est disparue il y a quelques années. Elle disparue, mon grand-père l'a suivie peu après ».



> Monique a apparu dans la fête. Apparue dans la fête, elle s'est mise à danser.


Ici, il est préférable d'utiliser « Monique est apparue » pour éviter la cacophonie. Ensuite... rien, ou alors « ayant fait son apparition » (surtout si cette apparition est spectaculaire).



> Jeanne est apparue dans la fête. Une fois apparue, elle s'est mise à boire.


Ah, ouf ! Je préfère Jeanne à Monique. Et sur « une fois apparue », même remarque que précédemment : ça ne me paraît pas naturel sans être totalement inacceptable.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir !

@Captain Lars, pouvez-vous indiquer le but que vous poursuivez en forgeant de telles phrases, que l'on ne dirait pas ?


----------



## Nanon

Cela sert à tester l'acceptabilité de ces phrases pour des locuteurs natifs, autrement dit à confirmer ou infirmer l'hypothèse selon laquelle toi et moi les dirions. 
Dans le cas présent, cela fait quatre pailles (nom donné en tir à l'arc aux flèches qui arrivent en dehors de la cible) .


----------



## Captain Lars

Voilà.

Je suis en train d'écrire un travail linguistique, une petite investigation pour laquelle je dois confirmer si quelques verbes sont inaccusatifs ou non. Les inaccusatifs, on les peut utiliser dans de constructions comme je les ai soulignées. Ces constructions perfectives représentent le test pour les découvrir. C'est difficile d'expliquer, inaccusativité signifie que le sujet est, en réalité, l'objet de la phrase en position de sujet.

Ces tests représentent la seule possibilité de découvrir la condition de ces verbes, et évidemment, moi, comme germanophone, je ne peux pas réaliser ces tests effectivement. Je peux avoir une idée, mais je ne peux pas être sûr. Comme Nanon a bien indiqué, cela fait fréquemment des pailles.

Avoir dit tout cela, pourriez-vous imaginer des propositions avec une telle construction avec _apparaître_ et _disparaître_ avec avoir? Je sais que ces exemples ne sont pas très beaux, mais ce n'est pas important! Ne vous dérangez pas par le sens.

Par exemple: >> Marc a disparu vers 9 heures. Il disparu, la mère commence à le chercher. << À moi comme locuteur non-natif, cet "il disparu" me semble incorrecte, mais Nanon vient d'utiliser cette construction avec la grand-mère.

>> Monique a apparu dans la fête. Apparue dans la fête, elle s'est mise à danser. << Comme je t'entends, la phrase est cacophonique mais grammaticale?

Et les deux exemples restants, ils sont laids mais acceptables?


----------



## Nanon

_*Il disparu_ est agrammatical. Ici, le pronom personnel doit être tonique : _moi / toi / lui _disparu. Stylistiquement, je ne trouve pas cette tournure fameuse, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à la juger agrammaticale.

_Monique a apparu_ est cacophonique ; les deux a expliquent pourquoi apparaître sélectionne plutôt l'auxiliaire être... De surcroît, bien que je n'y aie pas pensé dans un premier temps, on dirait plutôt apparaître *à *une fête. _A apparu à_ serait encore moins euphonique.

Le premier et le deuxième exemple posent des problèmes qui tiennent plus à la logique qu'à la grammaticalité de la construction ; c'est pourquoi je préfère parler d'acceptabilité ici.

Somme toute, la dernière phrase serait la seule acceptable, avec beaucoup de réserves. _« Une fois apparue »_... on dirait une femme qui disparaît et réapparaît à volonté. Autrement dit, s'il y a un élément de sorcellerie, la dernière phrase est acceptable .

P.S. Quant à _faire une paille_, c'est une expression que peu de gens comprendront...


----------



## Reynald

Captain Lars said:


> Que diriez-vous des propositions suivantes quant à la grammaticalité? Pourrait-on faire les constructions soulignées aussi dans les sens impliqués par les prédicats avec _avoir_?
> 
> >> Ma grand-mère est disparue il y a quelques années. Une fois disparue, mon grand-père lui a suivi peu après. <<


Pour cette phrase, vous pourriez avoir :
_
Ma grand-mère a disparu il y a quelques années. Une fois disparue, tout le monde l'a oubliée._

qui serait à la fois parfaitement acceptable grammaticalement et tout à fait courante.
(Disparaître avec _avoir_, ici hors contexte, peut aussi bien avoir le sens d'être morte que celui de ne plus jamais être revenue quelque part).


----------



## Captain Lars

Je constate donc que lors des verbes _apparaître_ et _disparaître_, il n'est pas important pour la grammaticalité (sens et style apart) de la construction perfective "une fois disparu(e) / apparu(e)" si on utilise / pense ce verbe avec _avoir_ ou avec _être_. Contrairement, lors de _monter_, si je dis "les prix ont monté", il serait agrammatical de dire "une fois monté...", parce qu'il s'agit d'une signification bien distincte.

[…]


----------



## hamedato

Mayoucha said:


> Salut Aucune idée66,
> *"la vierge est apparue à Juan Diego*".
> Il semble que ce verbe se conjugue aux temps passés avec les deux auxiliaires,  mais s'emploie surtout avec "l'auxiliaire être", plus rarement avec "avoir".


Mais j'ai trouvé cette phrase dans le dico de WR:

La glace a fondu lorsque le soleil est apparu.

Je pense que c'est possible d'utilizer le verbe "apparaître" comme passif mais pour quelque chose que le subjet peut l'apparaître. Mais qui peut apparaître le soleil? 

Merci!


----------



## pointvirgule

@hamedato : La phrase que vous citez est tout à fait correcte et ne contient aucun verbe à la voix passive. _Le soleil est apparu _est la conjugaison normale d'_apparaître_ au passé composé à la voix active. Alors je ne comprends pas votre commentaire.


----------



## hamedato

Mais la conjugaison d'_apparaître _au passé composé est avec 'avoir', non?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,



Logospreference-1 said:


> J'utilise pour ma part toujours _être_ pour conjuguer aux temps composés_ apparaître_ et toujours, ou presque toujours, _avoir_ pour conjuguer _disparaître, _et c'est bien l'usage général indiqué en « remarque » par le TLF_i_.





Marie3933 said:


> _Disparaître_ se conjugue généralement avec "avoir": _elle a disparu_.
> 
> Mais parfois, on utilise l'auxiliaire "être" « pour indiquer l'état : _il est disparu depuis dix ans._ » (Robert). Voir également TLFi, Rem. 1. Cette construction est jugée vieillie ou littéraire



« Les 50 secrets de mon succès », Dany Tremblay :

_Les profits se sont bien accumulés, mais pour finir dans les poches de mon oncle, qui *est *disparu dans la brume._

L'auteur est québécois. Donc, d'après ce que j'ai lu, _est disparu _sonnera bizarre pour la plupart des francophones ? Pour ma part, je pense que _est disparu_ est plus logique…

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui... mais "disparaître" en tant que participe peut correspondre aussi bien à un état (_ce cher disparu_) qu'à une action (_il a disparu sans laisser de traces_), ce qui justifie selon moi les deux auxiliaires, selon le cas.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, Snarkhunter. Pourtant, à mon avis, les verbes _disparaitre _et _apparaitre _ont le même « statut » et ce dernier se conjugue le plus souvent avec être. Je pense que la même logique devrait s'appliquer aux deux verbes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Donc, d'après ce que j'ai lu, _est disparu _sonnera bizarre pour la plupart des francophones ?


Effectivement, l'auxiliaire _être_ ne s'emploie pas aussi couramment que _avoir_ avec le verbe _disparaître_, en tout cas en Europe.

Cela dit, je trouve l'emploi de l'auxiliaire _être_ vraiment très curieux dans la phrase de Tremblay à cause du complément de lieu _dans la brume_. Sans ce dernier, les deux auxiliaires me sembleraient naturels, mais avec lui, l'auxiliaire _être_ me choque.



Alessa Azure said:


> Pourtant, à mon avis, les verbes _disparaitre _et _apparaitre _ont le même « statut » et ce dernier se conjugue le plus souvent avec être. Je pense que la même logique devrait s'appliquer aux deux verbes.


L'usage en a décidé autrement… Et tant pis pour la cohérence !


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, Maitre Capello.

..._l’emploi de l’auxiliaire *être *est encore largement répandu au Québec alors qu’il est devenu beaucoup plus rare ailleurs dans la francophonie. Malgré la tendance actuelle à lui substituer avoir, l’auxiliaire *être *qui insiste sur le résultat, le fait accompli, ne saurait être considéré comme fautif; au contraire, il maintient une nuance qui enrichit la langue._ (source)



Maître Capello said:


> l'auxiliaire _être_ me choque


Pour moi, c'est le contraire, l'auxiliaire _avoir _me parait bizarre...


----------



## clamor

Pour moi, être disparu.e c'est être décédé.e...
Mais c'est vrai que des constructions avec être peu fréquentes se trouvent dans le littérature pour insister sur l'état : Comme tu es changée ! par exemple...


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
Le verbe abriter, ou, abriller est disparu de l'usage en France, mais il a survécu au Québec.
Est disparu ou a disparu ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour Gouro,

En résumé,  _a disparu _en Europe et _a disparu _ou _est disparu _au Québec. Mais _abriter _est un mot usité en France, à mon avis.


----------



## gouro

Alessa Azure said:


> Bonjour Gouro,
> 
> En résumé,  _a disparu _en Europe et _a disparu _ou _est disparu _au Québec. Mais _abriter _est un mot usité en France, à mon avis.
> C'est " abrier " merci beaucoup


----------



## danielc

Alessa Azure said:


> Merci, Maitre Capello.
> 
> ..._l’emploi de l’auxiliaire *être *est encore largement répandu au Québec alors qu’il est devenu beaucoup plus rare ailleurs dans la francophonie. Malgré la tendance actuelle à lui substituer avoir, l’auxiliaire *être *qui insiste sur le résultat, le fait accompli, ne saurait être considéré comme fautif; au contraire, il maintient une nuance qui enrichit la langue._ (source)
> 
> 
> Pour moi, c'est le contraire, l'auxiliaire _avoir _me parait bizarre...


D'accord avec vous, Alessa.  Pour raconter une petite chose de mon enfance-nous étions obligés de mémoriser à l'école primaire que _disparaître_ prenait l'auxiliaire _être,_ parmi une liste d'autres verbes.


----------

